# The babies



## Rodeo (Sep 11, 2011)

It was feeling nice and cool out and I've got some time before work so I took the pups out for some pictures.  Also.. Rodeo passed her CGC Sunday so YAY! 

When mom says 'come' ...





































Playing in the yard



















Ears!


----------



## Rodeo (Sep 11, 2011)

Roll Tide Roll


----------



## maplewood (Apr 14, 2011)

Looks like fun


----------

